# Conduit Offset Connector



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Opened a random drawer where the building engineers store the materials they buy when doing maintenance. I guess this type of connectors are a thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Hackwork loves those things... lol


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Keep looking through all those drawers, I want to see if you find a cache of Wago Lever Nuts and Hello Kitty stickers.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Those offsets always look terrible IMHO.



splatz said:


> Keep looking through all those drawers, I want to see if you find a cache of Wago Lever Nuts and Hello Kitty stickers.


Hey don't go talking trash about my lever nuts. Those are my favorite for small motors.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Tee hee hee. Don't know how to bend pipe but know trig inside out........


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have three in my truck. A 1/2”, 3/4” both flat and a 3/4” fat.

You just never know what you need at 2am...


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Wirenuting said:


> I have three in my truck. A 1/2”, 3/4” both flat and a 3/4” fat.
> 
> You just never know what you need at 2am...



He's talking about offset connectors, not offset adapters. Hack loved them for when it's just too difficult to bend a box offset.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I like them for the recept under or on the side of panels. 
Instead of a nipple.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

John Valdes said:


> I like them for the recept under or on the side of panels.
> Instead of a nipple.











Offset nipple?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Offset nipple?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 That’s what they call them.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Know what the difference between an offset nipple and an offset connector is? An offset nipple is not embarrassing.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I did use a 2” offset nipple to get into the hub on top of a meter pan one time. It was at the end of a run of aluminum conduit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Can I use an inverted nipple instead?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

TheLivingBubba said:


> He's talking about offset connectors, not offset adapters. Hack loved them for when it's just too difficult to bend a box offset.


My bad, I didn’t zoom in on my phone. 

I only have one of those in 1/2”


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

They definitely have a purpose, a good one is when you have to cut in a box in an existing run of conduit and can't or don't want to take down the run.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> That’s what they call them.


Different beast, no shame, I use those all the time. My scorn is for those who need prefab box offsets. I don't groan so loud for the 2" or the 1-1/2" ones cause some people just won't have access to a real power bender, but smaller size pipe give me a break.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> They definitely have a purpose, a good one is when you have to cut in a box in an existing run of conduit and can't or don't want to take down the run.


Cut the conduit back far enough to put in a new piece of pipe, a coupling, and using your bender to make a new box offset. For crying out loud , don't they teach bending any more? I know they do, my son went into the union and he is awesome at all the bends now.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

An offset nipple is the most compact and best way to get from the KO in an MR-101 box to a 4x box.

I am at a loss for the use of that offset connector. Ugh. Ewwww. Yuck.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Now, now, they have there uses, I always carried a couple in the service van.

Tim


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Jarp Habib said:


> An offset nipple is the most compact and best way to get from the KO in an MR-101 box to a 4x box.
> 
> I am at a loss for the use of that offset connector. Ugh. Ewwww. Yuck.



Or MR 402 boxes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> I have three in my truck. A 1/2”, 3/4” both flat and a 3/4” fat.
> 
> You just never know what you need at 2am...


I have never seen the fat ones. I will have to get some. Yes these(offset nipples) are useful, the offset box adapters for new installs are a joke.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

The Jackalope of electrical material 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll bet that most of y'all buy your meat instead of hunting it, too.

Or buy beer instead of brewing it.

Or buy fruits and veggies instead of growing them.

Pay for ****** instead of committing to a relationship.

Buncha primadonnas


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

cuba_pete said:


> I'll bet that most of y'all buy your meat instead of hunting it, too.
> Buncha primadonnas



Do you have any idea how bad mongoose taste's ?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> Do you have any idea how bad mongoose taste's ?



That’s what kind horns on the big island are for. There’s always shell fish and fin fish. And hog.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

paulengr said:


> That’s what kind horns on the big island are for. There’s always shell fish and fin fish. And hog.


Hog hunting is something I have done here before. You have zero idea how physical a game that is around almost vertical cliffs covered in wet jungle, and slippery clay mud all year long. It ain't for old people I can tell you that much.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Do you have any idea how bad mongoose taste's ?


I liked chasing them with my remote control car...about as close as I ever got to hunting those little gold-eyed buggers


----------



## mjbasford (Oct 2, 2016)

As a resi guy all my career, I can bend offsets no problem. I'm pretty bad with pipe in general tho.

I use the **** out of these offset connectors. Y'all just being snobs about using these.

No one, I repeat, NO ONE, besides another electrician will ever even notice or care.


----------

